# Bredder Help!



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I have been doing alot of research and have been looking for sometime now to get a female maltese. It is very frustrating..so many breeders out there that you don't know who is telling the truth. I live in NY and wanted to try and find someone close by. I have been talking to Claudia at Divinity and I like her alot. Her pups are just beautiful but would love to find someone alittle closer. I have checked out chrisman but feel he is way too expensive for me. I really don't want to spend more than 2500 if possible. Any information would be appreciated!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Linda Augustine is in NY (Augustine Maltese). I don't personally know any of her current dog but she's a really nice lady.


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 18 2008, 10:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637078


> Linda Augustine is in NY (Augustine Maltese). I don't personally know any of her current dog but she's a really nice lady.[/B]


Thank you! also does anyone know anything about Bea Ane's Maltese?? I just got an email from her and she is close by to me. I'm just scared of making the wrong decision. thanks everyone!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. We have a number of SM members with beautiful, healthy Maltese from Josy.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=j...p;oq=josymir+ma


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637097


> Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. We have a number of SM members with beautiful, healthy Maltese from Josy.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=j...p;oq=josymir+ma[/B]



yes i spoke to her...she was really sweet but said that she hasn't been having many females in her litter but has alot of males available. I just had my heart set on a female at first.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

yes i spoke to her...she was really sweet but said that she hasn't been having many females in her litter but has alot of males available. I just had my heart set on a female at first.
[/QUOTE]

She is very nice. I know that you have your heart set on a girl and I truly respect that but those little boys are so darn darling. The really make great pets specially if they are neutered at a young age. Good luck. A puppy from her is certainly worth while. I am certainly very happy with mine and she is there for me all the time to answer my questions. She is great and I highly recommend her to anyone.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 18 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637098


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637097





> Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. We have a number of SM members with beautiful, healthy Maltese from Josy.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=j...p;oq=josymir+ma[/B]



yes i spoke to her...she was really sweet but said that she hasn't been having many females in her litter but has alot of males available. I just had my heart set on a female at first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good breeders often have waiting lists for female puppies. I hate to tell you, but it's not uncommon to wait for a year.

Would you consider having your puppy flown to you? You could expand your search. We have a Delta stewardess who is a member here who will transport your puppy in the cabin.


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637134


> QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 18 2008, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637098





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637097





> Josymir Maltese is in Pennsylvania. We have a number of SM members with beautiful, healthy Maltese from Josy.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=j...p;oq=josymir+ma[/B]



yes i spoke to her...she was really sweet but said that she hasn't been having many females in her litter but has alot of males available. I just had my heart set on a female at first.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good breeders often have waiting lists for female puppies. I hate to tell you, but it's not uncommon to wait for a year.

Would you consider having your puppy flown to you? You could expand your search. We have a Delta stewardess who is a member here who will transport your puppy in the cabin.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you everyone..this board is very helpful. This is all getting too frustrating but I know worth it in the end. I have been speaking to Bea Ane and Divinty. I really liked Divinity but she is in Texas and wanted someone closer. Bea is right near me but hasn't gotten back to me yet with my questions I had and pics of the mother and father...and Divinity supplied all that right away. Does anyone have an experience with either of these two? Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone..this board is very helpful. This is all getting too frustrating but I know worth it in the end. I have been speaking to Bea Ane and Divinty. I really liked Divinity but she is in Texas and wanted someone closer. Bea is right near me but hasn't gotten back to me yet with my questions I had and pics of the mother and father...and Divinity supplied all that right away. Does anyone have an experience with either of these two? Thanks so much!!!!
[/QUOTE]

Oh honey this shouldn't be a frustrating experience. Take time to think and don't make any impulse decisions. My advice is to focus on a puppy that has the qualities and features you want from a breeder you can trust and make gender secondary. 

There are so many good breeders in the area, so why have a young puppy flown. I wouldn't do it.
Good luck


----------



## Zoe1996 (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 18 2008, 08:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637061


> Hi I have been doing alot of research and have been looking for sometime now to get a female maltese. It is very frustrating..so many breeders out there that you don't know who is telling the truth. I live in NY and wanted to try and find someone close by. I have been talking to Claudia at Divinity and I like her alot. Her pups are just beautiful but would love to find someone alittle closer. I have checked out chrisman but feel he is way too expensive for me. I really don't want to spend more than 2500 if possible. Any information would be appreciated!!! Thanks so much!!![/B]



Hi,

Have you made your breeder decision yet? I know how you feel. I've been looking for a good breeder close by my home in TX and it is overwhelming! I have also emailed Claudia at Divinity. She was referred to me by a friend who adopted her puppy from Divinity. She is very pleased with her decision. The reason I haven't made my decision is that I wanted a female puppy sooner than Claudia's would be ready to be adopted. Anyway, good luck in your search! In the meantime, if you hear of any quality breeders in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, please let me know.

Thanks,

Cherie


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Zoe1996 @ Sep 19 2008, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637547


> QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 18 2008, 08:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637061





> Hi I have been doing alot of research and have been looking for sometime now to get a female maltese. It is very frustrating..so many breeders out there that you don't know who is telling the truth. I live in NY and wanted to try and find someone close by. I have been talking to Claudia at Divinity and I like her alot. Her pups are just beautiful but would love to find someone alittle closer. I have checked out chrisman but feel he is way too expensive for me. I really don't want to spend more than 2500 if possible. Any information would be appreciated!!! Thanks so much!!![/B]



Hi,

Have you made your breeder decision yet? I know how you feel. I've been looking for a good breeder close by my home in TX and it is overwhelming! I have also emailed Claudia at Divinity. She was referred to me by a friend who adopted her puppy from Divinity. She is very pleased with her decision. The reason I haven't made my decision is that I wanted a female puppy sooner than Claudia's would be ready to be adopted. Anyway, good luck in your search! In the meantime, if you hear of any quality breeders in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, please let me know.

Thanks,

Cherie
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I haven't!!! Ugh!!! I think claudia from divinity has beautiful puppies on her website! I was just trying my hardest not to have my puppy shipped.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I had certain qualities that I was looking for in my second female Maltese. I ended up traveling from FL to NJ to get our lil Abbie and I couldn't be more pleased. She is everything that I was looking for in a second Maltese. Females can be very hard to come by and not to mention expensive. I don't think that I could ever have a puppy shipped, but I would definitely be willing to travel again to bring home my puppy.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637569


> I had certain qualities that I was looking for in my second female Maltese. I ended up traveling from FL to NJ to get our lil Abbie and I couldn't be more pleased. She is everything that I was looking for in a second Maltese. Females can be very hard to come by and not to mention expensive. I don't think that I could ever have a puppy shipped, but I would definitely be willing to travel again to bring home my puppy.
> 
> Good luck with your search![/B]



I think I might be getting a little boy from Josy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep you posted


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637573


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637569





> I had certain qualities that I was looking for in my second female Maltese. I ended up traveling from FL to NJ to get our lil Abbie and I couldn't be more pleased. She is everything that I was looking for in a second Maltese. Females can be very hard to come by and not to mention expensive. I don't think that I could ever have a puppy shipped, but I would definitely be willing to travel again to bring home my puppy.
> 
> Good luck with your search![/B]



I think I might be getting a little boy from Josy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep you posted
[/B][/QUOTE]

How exciting!!!! :chili: You'll have to share pictures...we love pictures!!! Best of luck!!!

I can't wait for an update!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (scooch @ Sep 19 2008, 11:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637573


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 19 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637569





> I had certain qualities that I was looking for in my second female Maltese. I ended up traveling from FL to NJ to get our lil Abbie and I couldn't be more pleased. She is everything that I was looking for in a second Maltese. Females can be very hard to come by and not to mention expensive. I don't think that I could ever have a puppy shipped, but I would definitely be willing to travel again to bring home my puppy.
> 
> Good luck with your search![/B]



I think I might be getting a little boy from Josy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll keep you posted
[/B][/QUOTE]


Congratulations. arty: I think you will be very happy with a dog from Josy and I think you will find that boy maltese are awesome. :two thumbs up:


----------

